# Best simple moving eye effect?



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

Did a search here and got bupkis for what I'm after. I'm looking for static moving eyes effect for portraits OTHER than the ping pong ball method. I swear I saw a diy somewhere that was better than that but can't find it now. Anyone... Bueller?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

here's a couple ideas..











or you could just tape a smartphone/tablet in back 
with a video of scary eyes on a loop.


----------

